# PM1440GT up and running



## Fc911c (May 6, 2017)

Hi all,

First I'd like to thank Mksj and Jbolt for all there help and guiding me through the process.










I mounted VFD  in head stock base with a custom made bracket. I also added variable speed, 2 mode braking and free run for mauual brake.




















I was very limited to the sizes of tooling with the Dorian tool holders, 3/4 and 1" with no shimming. To me that kind of defeats the purpose of a QCTP and a hassle. I decided to shim the post instead with a ground 1/2" shim shaped and pinned to the tool post. Now I can use 3/8" to 1" tooling.












Thanks


----------



## tweinke (May 6, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## jbolt (May 6, 2017)

Looking good! 

On the QCTP, even tough you have the Ferrari of tool posts, the import holders work just as well for a 1/4 of the price. I spent some time testing all the different brands of holders I could find and while the Dorian had the overall best performance the difference was negligible. The holders from CDCO, while not the prettiest, have the overall best value per dollar. I don't understand Dorian's logic with the extra deep tool holder as their standard tool holder. 

(OPINION ALERT!) I think the BXA is best suited for tools up to 5/8". Once you get into 3/4" and 1" tools the CXA is a better choice. Even then I had to go to the solid tool post base to get the full potential out of the 3/4" tools. The CXA is on the limit of what the compound rest can take when taking heavy cuts. 

Did you document your VFD conversion? If you did it would be a huge befit to others to know what you had to do on the 3 phase machine. Mine was converted from a single phase motor and the 3 phase machines are wired a little different.


----------



## davidpbest (May 7, 2017)

The Dorian BXA size tool holders will take >3/4" shank tools, but do so by lowering the bottom ledge that registers the tool in the holder. To run 5/8" or 1/2" shank tools in the Dorian holders, you have to put a spacer under the tool. The Aloris BXA tool holders will take 1/2" and 5/8" shanks (maximum). In contrast, the BXA holders Matt at QMT sells, as well as the BXA size tool holders from All Industrial Tool supply ($15 each) or CDCO ($12) will also take a 3/4" shank tool, but accommodates them with different geometry that doesn't require a spacer under 1/2" and 5/8" shank tools. Here is a visual comparison of the three:






Like jbolt, I don't seen enough difference in the brand name (Aloris or Dorian) versions to warrant the additional cost for the conventional square shank tool holder.   

Putting a riser-block under the Dorian tool post is increasing the chance for the tool holder to pivot under load IMO - especially with a 3/4" tool, or heavy knurling and parting-off.


----------



## Fc911c (May 12, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply.  I  don't know what there thinking was either Jbolt 3/4 and 1" seem big for a Bxa.

I didn't document the install I will post what pictures I have.

Made bracket to mount VFD, remove one bolt and VFD pivots out for easy access to wiring.




New Brake switch for free run.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Braking resistor




Removed  one relay  and all high voltage black wires going to forward and reverse contactors 
Added 110 outlet for tachometer and DRO.




Main power switch


----------

